# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Cần bán combo trượt 1.6m

## Takami

Một bộ combo lớn bản trượt 15mm, vitme bước 10, tổng bề rộng 150mm, hành trình >1.6m như hình.
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125
Cảm ơn.

----------


## khangscc

> Một bộ combo lớn bản trượt 15mm, vitme bước 10, tổng bề rộng 150mm, hành trình >1.6m như hình.
> AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125
> Cảm ơn.


Cho giá đi bạn dù cao hay thấp

----------

Takami

----------


## Takami

Vâng em xin báo cáo với các bác bộ này 5.5tr (chưa bao ship), tính ra khoảng <250k/kg.

Em nặng gần 85kg đứng lên mà chỉ cần dùng 1 ngón tay là kéo đi dc rồi. Hihi

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác đứng lên vậy làm cong vênh rùi.

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Bác đứng lên vậy làm cong vênh rùi.


em nghĩ không cong vênh nỗi đâu bác :Big Grin:  tính ra 210k/kg ak. :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Takami

> Bác đứng lên vậy làm cong vênh rùi.


Đặt nó xuống sàn thì cong sao dc bác??? Hehe

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình đùa cho vui thôii. Bác ở đâu vậy? Gần thì mình qua coi hàng.

----------


## Nam CNC

mua thi nhanh lên mấy chú , hành trình 1.6m , mấy cha plasma hay đồ gỗ quảng cáo khoái lắm à , đến chiều nó bay nhanh cho mà xem , lúc đó đừng có mà tiếc.

----------


## Takami

> mua thi nhanh lên mấy chú , hành trình 1.6m , mấy cha plasma hay đồ gỗ quảng cáo khoái lắm à , đến chiều nó bay nhanh cho mà xem , lúc đó đừng có mà tiếc.


Em ở Thủ Đức bác ah, Hình như hôm trước em có mua con Spindle NSK của bác đó!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Takami

> Mình đùa cho vui thôii. Bác ở đâu vậy? Gần thì mình qua coi hàng.


Em ở Thủ Đức, bác ở đâu ah?

----------


## Mới CNC

À! Mình Bắc Ninh cơ. Tưởng bác ở quanh HN thì mình qua coi.

----------


## Nguyen Phi Long

> Em ở Thủ Đức, bác ở đâu ah?


Thủ đức bác ở chỗ nào, e qua xem

----------


## Takami

> Thủ đức bác ở chỗ nào, e qua xem


45A Nguyễn Văn Bá bạn nhé (gần chỗ thiết kế mạch điện), cách ngã tư Thủ Đức 100m

----------


## cty686

Mình thích combo này mà vợ chỉ chi có 4,5t thôi. Sao bây giờ.

----------


## Takami

> Mình thích combo này mà vợ chỉ chi có 4,5t thôi. Sao bây giờ.


Móc quỹ đen ra mà bù vào, kaka. Hay nhịn ăn nhậu vài chầu là đủ.  :Wink:

----------


## Nguyen Phi Long

> 45A Nguyễn Văn Bá bạn nhé (gần chỗ thiết kế mạch điện), cách ngã tư Thủ Đức 100m


ah e biết rồi. có thèn bạn làm trong thiết kế mạch điện. mai e ghe

----------


## Takami

> Mình thích combo này mà vợ chỉ chi có 4,5t thôi. Sao bây giờ.


Bác bù thêm 500k nữa đi nhé, em để cho bác. Bán lẹ làm chuyện khác bác ah!

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

5.500k free ship. còn ko em xúc về đà nẵng

----------


## Takami

> 5.500k free ship. còn ko em xúc về đà nẵng


Chơi luôn, gửi xe gì bác, liên hệ với em nhé, Tâm 0908 623 125

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

phương trang đà nẵng đi. gửi stk qua inbox đi. sáng mai e gọi điện trực tiếp

----------


## Takami

> phương trang đà nẵng đi. gửi stk qua inbox đi. sáng mai e gọi điện trực tiếp


- Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
- STK: 0381 000 407 703
- CN VCB Thủ Đức

Bác cho em thông tin gửi hàng nhé!

----------


## Takami

Một bộ đã bay về ĐN, còn 1 bộ nữa ae ủng hộ nhé.
Cảm ơn!

----------

